# 8250 Column extension



## skipd1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I am looking for a column extension for a clausing 8250. Anyone know of a source or one for sale?

Thanks.

skipd1


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish you luck. I have been looking for one as well, with no results. I'm looking at making one now.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 20, 2013)

Here, I posted this in his other thread also.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...k-(Clasusing-8520)?highlight=8520+riser+block

 "Billy G"


----------



## MOTOXFAMILY (Aug 15, 2013)

Bill,
Thanks for the riser info. I am rebuilding an 8520, and this will be a great addition to the mill.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 16, 2013)

You are welcomed. You will love that mill even without the riser.

 "Billy G"


----------

